

Introducing Get Satisfaction 2.0 - rufo
http://blog.getsatisfaction.com/2009/07/15/introducing-get-satisfaction-20-a-new-take-on-customer-community/

======
jasonkester
Do you realize that the logo on your blog does not link to the product?
Clicking that big "Get Satisfaction" banner at the top of the page simply
takes me back to the blog home. There is no way to get to the site in question
short of hand-editing the URL.

Instead, I just clicked the back button, so I have no idea what the site
actually looks like or does.

~~~
sp332
The link is in the blue column on the right.

"Join us here as we chat about customer communities, the benefits of
transparency, principles of hospitality, and what we're doing with _Get
Satisfaction_."

Italicized bit links to <http://getsatisfaction.com>

